# Persons Clay red pedal blocks



## slick (Jun 12, 2022)

Some very aged Persons Clay/Brick red pedal blocks. Great for a display bike. Pictures tell the story.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 12, 2022)

What size are they?


----------



## slick (Jun 12, 2022)

Mens pedals.


----------

